# Picoboo to boom stick



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm fixing some bad info I gave someone. I think, lol, I can't remember what I told them, but they said it didn't work, so, this works... pretty much. Sort of.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey this is great info! Thanks for taking the time to do this, HippoFeet!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh I forgot to ask... Does it matter how the two wires from the BoomStick is connected to the PicoBoo relays? In the video, the two BoomStick wires appear to be the same color?
Thanks again!


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Dave, it doesn't matter, its not polarity sensitive. It just needs to be open or closed.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Aha! Now I know :-D
Thanks!!!


----------

